# For you guys with Garage roller doors...



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

So, my wife's side of the garage (has 2x5m wide roller doors next to each other) decided to open with a crash and a bang. Went through my side of the door and found that 2 of the locking straps had broken after I got the door down.

But wait a minute - the broken ones were these:










The weight of the door however was left on these which were fine:










Had the garage door guy round who said that the Black ones are about 3 years old (which is fair enough as I had the door fitted 3 years ago) but the white ones are even older and the fitter shouldn't have fitted these rubbish ones.

Anyway - result - got some of the latest ones fitted to both sides (my door had all black ones) for free.

After looking at all 3 models side by side, its apparent the white ones do feel cheaper and less durable. The plain black ones are much better quality and as a result none of them have snapped and continued to pull the whole door up with only 3 of them.

The trapezoid type black ones seem about the same quality as the plain black ones but Im assured they are the strongest ones in the range. They are sort of like the ones below (the actual pictured ones are old and discontinued) with a trapezoid end and plain black straps.










Just thought I would let everyone on here know about these as they can leave you stranded - especially as they pull the door up so the door won't work manually if these are completely broken!


----------

